# Support Rods



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

somewhere in this forum i found pictures of achecker plate box for the support rods for the rear slides. i want to build one but now i can,t find the pictures to show my welding buddy. help!!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Here's the link http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...&hl=diamond but the pictures don't show up anylonger. Search Katrina's pictures and you will find them.

Bill.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

The pictures are in the Gallery Mods page 14


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

thanks 2500ram
this mod is a must the support rods hav been driving me mad trying to find a better place for them. how did you mount the box to the bumper?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

PM Katrina, these are his not mine. I'm sure he'll chime in soon.

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Appears there is a bar bolted to the bumper...that is prop connected to the inside of the metal box.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Here is another ideal for storage. It is one of the best mods I have done. The idea is stolen from another member here. Takes about 10 sec to deploy the supports. Take a look at my gallery for a bit more info. The only thing I would have done differently is I would have used a longer U bolt which would make the job of flipping them around a bit easier.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

biga said:


> Here is another ideal for storage. It is one of the best mods I have done. The idea is stolen from another member here. Takes about 10 sec to deploy the supports. Take a look at my gallery for a bit more info. The only thing I would have done differently is I would have used a longer U bolt which would make the job of flipping them around a bit easier.


Neat idea...but I'd sure hate to come out from a pit stop and find out someone stole one/two of my support rods....


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I see somebody already found my pictures for you. I used 3/16" C channel aluminum under the box to get it up off the bumper enough to clear the hanger bolts for the spare tire mount. I was originally gonna run the spare tire hanger bolts through the box but decided I didn't want holes in the sides of the box.
Let me know if you need measurements or pictures.


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

Katrina said:


> I see somebody already found my pictures for you. I used 3/16" C channel aluminum under the box to get it up off the bumper enough to clear the hanger bolts for the spare tire mount. I was originally gonna run the spare tire hanger bolts through the box but decided I didn't want holes in the sides of the box.
> Let me know if you need measurements or pictures.


I think I should be okay for the measurements i,m going to try to make it a little taller so my fishing rods will fit too.


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

I finished my support rod box just like katrinas will post pictures soon (when i figure out how). I made it 5 3/4"x7"x67 1/2". with a removable divider for my fishing rods. i haven,t attached to the bumper yet as its -25c probably won,t till spring or when the snow finally leaves.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thats a great mod! Be sure and post pics! Hope it warms up soon!

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bcdude said:


> I finished my support rod box just like katrinas will post pictures soon (when i figure out how). I made it 5 3/4"x7"x67 1/2". with a removable divider for my fishing rods. i haven,t attached to the bumper yet as its -25c probably won,t till spring or when the snow finally leaves.


Posting pictures is an easy task...once you know the secrets...

From your user page (where are you details are located) at the bottom of the page you'll see "Edit My Profile" (click on that)

Now you will see a listing of items on the left side....click on "Your Albums"

Now you will see a new view in the right hand pane. On the far right, click on the drop down box (just below the word "Controls") and select "Upload Image"

From there it is straight forward on how to add pictures to your Outbackers.com Album.

Now...when you want to post that picture into a thread, you have to all the above items, except instead of clicking on "Upload Image" you will click on "View". Click on any of the pictures you want to add to a thread (it will open up into a bigger view after clicking on it).

Now...here is the tricky part. Once the picture has opened up from clicking on it before, you will have to do a right mouse click on the picture and then select "properties". When the next window opens, you need to copy the address for the picture....starts out as http://www.outbackers.com/forums. Once you've highlighted that link and copied it (by doing a right mouse click)....then you can go to the thread and add this link.

When you are responding to a post, you have the normal window to type you information (icons on the left..open space on the right)

On the toolbar you will see the normal stuff "B" for bold...etc. As you make your way to the right, you will see one icon that looks like a tree (right right of the envelope). Clicking on that will bring up the last popup screen that allows you to paste the link to the picture.

Then you're done...


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

Okay after much work i got pictures in my album i think this took longer then it did to make the support rod box.i tried to get them to this postbut that didn,t work some other time maybe.


----------



## Bigbopper299 (Jul 3, 2007)

bcdude said:


> Okay after much work i got pictures in my album i think this took longer then it did to make the support rod box.i tried to get them to this postbut that didn,t work some other time maybe.


BC Dude.....

What do you think it cost for materials? Looks like I might need (ok want) one of these.....


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

The 4x8 sheet of checker plate was $270. the 1" square tubbing was$28.00 for 8' the hinge, aluminum divider angle iron for divider i got from work. I have at least half the 4x8 sheet left . i,m hopping this spring to make a skid plate for the sewer pipe with the rest so it,s not really wasted material.


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

Figured out how to post the pics of the box!!!!!!!


















Hope you like!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Impressive!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

when can you ship me one?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

That looks familiar.
I need to head out to the Outback and make sure mines still there.
What kind of latch did you use on the lid? I've never been happy with the ones on mine.


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

Katrina said:


> That looks familiar.
> I need to head out to the Outback and make sure mines still there.
> What kind of latch did you use on the lid? I've never been happy with the ones on mine.


I haven't put latches on mine yet because i want to attach it to the outback first so i can decide where i want them. but what i think i'm going to put on is a hasp with a lock built in to it instead of a normal masterlock i thought this type wouldn't rattle and bang up the box so much. home depot said they can key both with the same lock.

by the way you live to far away so if yours box is gone try some of the closer outbackers


----------

